# Pygmy Chain Loaches and Bettas



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with this combination, or know of someone who has? I read somewhere that pygmy chain loaches (sidthimunki) can get nippy with slow, long finned fish. Rather surprising since they are supposed to be very peaceful. Was wondering if anyone could confirm or deny this?

EDIT: Sorry, that should be _dwarf_ chain loach. Don't know why I can't get dwarf and pygmy straight.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Darnit, no one has had any of these guys with their betta? They're such cute little monkeys, too. I guess I have to to decide whether I should try it out and risk giving my HM a _very_ expensive haircut (or fin cut, as the case may be)... :-?

In case anyone has ever, or is, considering the pairing, from what I can deduce by doing a little detective work is that fin nipping by sids is caused by: 

A) Not having enough sids for a proper school- this number could be either at least 6, or at least 10. Insufficient numbers in home aquariums are quite common because these guys can be quite expensive- $20 a pop at my LFS. When sids don't have enough of their own to play with, they start getting cranky and bored, and 'play' with the slow, long finned residents of their tank.

B) Not having enough plant cover, hardscape hides. Again, it seems to come down to the boredom thing. Apparently, these guys are like young children. _Mom, I'm booored... (begin temper tantrum)...

_C) A love of fish eggs. Sids sometimes attack eggy females to get at the eggs, long finned or no. It is possible that in these few cases, they weren't fed enough, or well enough. Or, the eggy female was also sick; see D.

D) Sids read too much Darwin and Nietzsche. Apparently they're big fans of the whole 'survival of the fittest', 'will to power' thing. They sometimes single out and attack sick fish. These cases might also have a bit of A and/or B as factors.

But other than that, they are reputed to be extremely peaceful. Strange little fish...


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I think they would be fine. Try it out and have a backup tank encase things don't work out.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> I think they would be fine. Try it out and have a backup tank encase things don't work out.


Oooohh, now that's a good idea. :twisted: I can imagine the conversation with my husband now...
"I'm sorry, honey, but we're going to have to get another tank for the sids, they're as ornery as your children*... Yeah, at least a 20... No, wait, I mean a 30... Hey, do we have room for a 55?..." Then I run. Very, very fast.

But seriously, thanks for chiming in. I am inclined to think it'll be fine too- I'd get a proper school and I have a bazillion plants and hides. But, you know, without a second opinion there's the chance it might just be wishful thinking.

*They're always _his_ children when they act up, lol.


----------

